
CIA Concludes Russian Interference Aimed to Elect Trump - enduser
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/12/10/505072304/cia-concludes-russian-interference-aimed-to-elect-trump
======
wallace_f
The CIA:

-Funded and militarized terrorists in foreign countries^6

-Funded Blood and Crips gangs in California through drug smuggling^1

-Facilitated distribution of crack cocaine, contributing to the explosion of crack cocaine in America (The reporter who broke this story was later found to have died to two gunshot wounds to the head. It was ruled a suicide)^2

-Influenced media and created propaganda through Operation Mockingbird^3

-Claimed 'Iraq has weapons of mass destruction.' No such weapons were ever found

-Funded Jihad and Islamic fundamentalist terrorist groups^4

-Carried out an illegal and failed invasion of Cuba^5

Sources: 1
[https://oig.justice.gov/special/9712/ch01p1.htm](https://oig.justice.gov/special/9712/ch01p1.htm)
2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Webb#Dark_Alliance_series](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Webb#Dark_Alliance_series)
3
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Mockingbird](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Mockingbird)
4
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Cyclone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Cyclone)
5
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bay_of_Pigs_Invasion](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bay_of_Pigs_Invasion)
6
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran%E2%80%93Contra_affair](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran%E2%80%93Contra_affair)

Unfortunately, this list only covers errors of the CIA, and while it is far
fall inclusive of all of them, there is, however, no doubt that they have also
made contributions to the public good. I am merely pointing out that the CIA
is not a purely altruistic and infallible source.

~~~
dgllghr
The CIA is an "ends justify means" organization. And I don't think the ends
for them are anything other than "the good of the country" (whatever that
means to them at the time). The shady (sometimes downright horrific) things
they have done in the past have fit in with that idea. Within that framework,
I don't think that they would make these allegations without either good
reason to be worried about interference or good reason to be worried about
Trump's ties to Russia.

Also, Bay of Pigs was far from an invasion. We didn't even send in air
support!

~~~
wallace_f
> The CIA is an "ends justify means" organization.

Yes, so take what they say or do with a grain of salt. For instance, as I
wrote, they told us they had proven Iraq had WMDs but that was later found to
not be true.

> Also, Bay of Pigs was far from an invasion. We didn't even send in air
> support!

You're manipulating the definition of invasion. An invasion is an invasion.
Yes we did not send air planes.

And I already agreed with your point that the CIA is an organization whose
intentions are allied with US national interests, I wrote that in my post
actually.

~~~
wallace_f
Instead of downvoting, I wish people would say why they disagree

------
dbcooper
A couple of takes on these leaks, which seem to be at odds with FBI
conclusions:

[https://www.emptywheel.net/2016/12/09/unpacking-new-cia-
leak...](https://www.emptywheel.net/2016/12/09/unpacking-new-cia-leak-dont-
ignore-aluminum-tube-footnote/)

[https://theintercept.com/2016/12/10/anonymous-leaks-to-
the-w...](https://theintercept.com/2016/12/10/anonymous-leaks-to-the-washpost-
about-the-cias-russia-beliefs-are-no-substitute-for-evidence/)

~~~
bainsfather
Another take from a former British diplomat and ambassador (Craig Murray):
[https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2016/12/cias-
absence...](https://www.craigmurray.org.uk/archives/2016/12/cias-absence-
conviction)

------
noobermin
Very relevant: See Hypernormalization 2016.

I am mindful about all the hoopla about the CIA not being the most reliable
source, but, I have to be honest, I see it and I'm sure a lot of us see it
everywhere, on any article that is critical of putin or Russia, floods of
comments that extol Putin's strength or simply try to discredit the messenger.
This is similar to their MO, confuse and make the public unsure of what is
true or false.

This sounds conspiratorial, but I feel I've seen this sort of astroturfing
first hand.

------
lstroud
Has anyone seen anything resembling a fact or evidence in all of this?

It wouldn't shock me, given the poor state of the political party's email
security, if the emails had been retrieved by multiple entities. I haven't
seen anything that illustrates evidence of Russian gov involvement, anything
that connects it to an information release, or anything that connects that to
intentional election tampering.

It seems more than a little speculative at this point.

------
chroem-
The last time the CIA went to the media with supposedly incontrovertible
evidence we ended up invading Iraq over WMD's that didn't exist. Food for
thought.

~~~
maxerickson
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_of_Special_Plans](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_of_Special_Plans)

------
carsongross
"the CIA protesting a right wing president being installed by a foreign power
might be the funniest thing that has ever happened"

------
meddlepal
Sadly nothing will actually come of this because we're all too lazy and
comfortable to care.

~~~
CalChris
I wouldn't say lazy quite yet. I'm still in shock that Republicans have done
this to the country. Their infatuation with Putin and Trump's open collusion
with him are stunning.

~~~
generic_user
> Trump's open collusion with him

Can you provide some proof of this 'collusion'?

~~~
noobermin
The linked article?

Also, this is probably nothing that severe, but Ivanka Trump vacationed with
Putin's girlfriend[0]...they have indirect personal ties, at least.

[0] [http://thehill.com/blogs/in-the-know/in-the-
know/291465-ivan...](http://thehill.com/blogs/in-the-know/in-the-
know/291465-ivanka-trump-vacationing-with-putins-rumored-girlfriend)

~~~
lisivka
Putin girlfriend is _Chinese_ _married_ woman? LOL

Russia will eat Putin alive if this is true. Do you have any evidences for
that, please?

------
beambot
@dang: Curious to see if the "no political posts" guideline applies to this --
why or why not.

> If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-topic.

~~~
belorn
The experiment was official concluded two days ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13131251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13131251)

~~~
beambot
It's still in the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
detaro
That's the same rule that has been there for years and not related to the
"experiment".

------
lisivka
Russians are aimed to elect Clinton, because republicans are natural enemies
of Russian dictatorship, while democrats allowed them to start war and capture
part of Ukraine despite Budapest memorandum.

~~~
jjoonathan
How, exactly, does TFA fit in to this theory of yours?

~~~
lisivka
I have no idea what is «TFA». However, I am in war with Russia and I welcome
republicans, so I assume that Russians are opposite to me.

~~~
mcphage
TFA = "The Fucking Article". The article that this comment thread is attached
to.

